# anyone move snow with a skytrak?



## andersonbldrs (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a 6036 skytrak that i use in my construction business. I have the cab enclosed with tempered glass.(not plexiglass) wiper,lights and heat.....sweet
of course it also has a bucket that i can put on in 30 sec. after i drop the forks
I run pickups with v plows for all my plowing but when it comes time to pile or load trucks i'm using this unit anyone else? or am i crazy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes a skytrack should work just fine. We used a sub with a Cat last year, with a 12' ProTech and it worked awesome. There are some other contractors around GR that are also using these types of machines. Actually, I know of one in south Haven who has a back plow on one, not sure what brand though.

I think you would be missing out by not using it for plowing as well.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

As expensive as they are, I don't see why not. I bet you could make big piles with one!! :waving:


----------

